

Polls show Greeks will vote YES - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2015/06/if-greece-votes-yes_28.html

======
fithisux
The IMF/Eurogroup terms reflect the intention for Greece to leave EU in a
European "polite" manner, by not accepting them. What Tsipras did was to make
sure that some rich people get their money, and nothing else.

The referendum ends the series of "fake" negotiations.

Yes or No ? Both are the same, choose either, use a coin.

